# Interview with Andris Nelsons, Music Director of CBSO



## 2011 (Jan 30, 2011)

200% met with Nelsons in one of the dressing rooms of the Royal Opera House in London during the rehearsal period of Puccini's 'Madama Butterfly' to discuss whether music is his means to find answers to the 'big questions of life'; how he finds solace in music; whether to sacrifice your life for another person; and the criticism of his expressive mimic and gestures when he conducts.

http://200-percent-blog.blogspot.com/2011/06/andris-nelsons.html


----------

